# 2008 HEE HAW HOLIDAY EXCHANGE



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 22, 2008)

Is everyone ready for our 3rd annual Hee Haw Holiday exchange?? I know I sure am. I have been thinking about it alot. Okkk....here is how it works for anyone who is new to this forum and would like to join in.

This is our christmas exchange, where everyone buys a $20.00 value gift, that DOES NOT INCLUDE THE POSTAGE, it must be a $20.00 gift plus your postage. So if you feel you cant afford it PLEASE do not join in. Anyone who does join and dont go thru with sending there gift will be banned and also take the walk of shame so everyone knows who it is. I dont think anyone wants to be a christmas scrooge!

All names and address must be sent to me by October 31. ([email protected]), I will send you a email confirming that I received it. I will send you the name and address of your secret pal November 1-2. Then, all packages MUST be mailed out by December 1.

Please everyone, post on here as you send me your names, and also when you receive and send out your gift..but DO NOT post who you are sending it too. This is so I can check you off "Santas" list.

When you send me your name and address, would you include a little helpful hint of what you would like Santa to bring you, for me to pass on to your secret pal. However, we do not have to send what is on the 'hint" list. (I have added this hint because in the past there have been some members who have been allergic to perfumes and candles) It can also be a homemade gift.

We will not be having a on-line forum party this year. It seemed to be a little confusing last year, but as you open your gifts please remember to post a pic. I will put a seperate thread up for that, as the time gets nearer.

HAPPY HUNTING for that perfect "long eared lovers gift"




Corinne


----------



## minimule (Sep 22, 2008)

I sent you my info!

Seriously folks...check out eBay for "donkey" and you'll find all kinds of unique longear stuff. You do have to sort through the donkey kong game stuff (and a few other things....



) but I've found lots of good stuff on there.


----------



## kimbell (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi,

I just sent my info, I can't wait. This is someting new and sounds like fun. Kim


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 27, 2008)

I just sent in my address, so count me in, the search is on.....hee haw!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 30, 2008)

Just sent you my info



Ahhhh, yes, time to start shopping "eBray" again.

Thank you, Corinne, for all that you do for us





What fun we had last year!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 13, 2008)

sent my info, count me in


----------



## crackerjackjack (Oct 28, 2008)

Sent my info. Can't wait. It is alot of fun. Already have donkey gifts.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 1, 2008)

I will be sending out all the exchange names this week. Please confirm back to me when you receive it. HAVE FUN SHOPPING EVERYONE~ Corinne


----------

